#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Χαρακτηρισμός τεχνικού έργου για απόδοση ΦΕΜ

## accounter

1063573/1172/Α0012/9.7.2008
Χαρακτηρισμός τεχνικού έργου.
ΓΕΝ. ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΑΚΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ
ΓΕΝ. Δ/ΝΣΗ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ
Δ/ΝΣΗ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΟΣ

Αθήνα 9 Ιουλίου 2008
Αριθ. πρωτ.: 1063573/1172/Α0012

ΘΕΜΑ: Χαρακτηρισμός τεχνικού έργου.

1.    Σύμφωνα με τη διοικητική και δικαστηριακή νομολογία, η οποία υφίσταται για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του άρθρου 34 του ν.2238/1994, ως τεχνικό έργο νοείται κάθε έργο το οποίο συνδέεται με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο με το έδαφος, το υπέδαφος, ή τον υποθαλάσσιο χώρο, όπως το οικοδομικό, λιμενικό, υδραυλικό σιδηροδρομικό έργο, το έργο γεφυροποιίας  και  το   έργο υπαίθρου γενικά.

2.    Ειδικότερα, επίσης, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην παρ.3 της αρ.173/1957 εγκυκλίου διαταγής μας «περί καθορισμού του ποσοστού προκαταβολής φόρου εισοδήματος εργοληπτών κ.λπ.», με την οποία κοινοποιήθηκε το από 11.12.1957 Β. Δ/γμα, στην έννοια των τεχνικών έργων, επί της αξίας των οποίων προκαταβάλλεται φόρος εισοδήματος εργοληπτών περιλαμβάνονται οι οικοδομικές κυρίως εργασίες και αυτές που αφορούν ξυλουργικές εργασίες υδραυλικές και ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις, εγκαταστάσεις ανελκυστήρων, ελαιοχρωματισμοί κ.λπ.. Όμως, για να θεωρηθεί ότι οι εργασίες αυτές αποτελούν τεχνικά έργα πρέπει να εκτελούνται σε οικοδομές που ανεγείρονται και να βρίσκονται σε συνάρτηση με τη κύρια εργολαβία εκτέλεσης της οικοδομικής εργασίας. Ως τεχνικό έργο θεωρείται και η εργασία προσθήκης κάποιου στοιχείου ή ιδιότητας επί υπάρχοντος ήδη πράγματος, ανεξάρτητα αν τα συνδεόμενα θα αποτελέσουν ενιαίο ή όχι πράγμα (π.χ. εγκατάσταση μηχανημάτων) (1029816/10268/Β0012/25.6.2002).

3.    Κατά την έννοια των διατάξεων του πιο πάνω Β.Δ/τος, στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία εκτελούνται εργασίες σε οικοδομήματα με σκοπό απλώς τη συντήρηση ή επισκευή ήδη υφισταμένων εγκαταστάσεων των οποίων δεν αλλάζει η χρήση και δεν προσδίδει διαφορετικές ιδιότητες, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι οι εργασίες αυτές είναι «τεχνικά έργα» κα επομένως, οι εργασίες ή εργολαβίες συντήρησης και επισκευής, κτιρίων, μηχανημάτων, τοποθέτηση τζαμιών, μεταφορές βαρέων αντικειμένων δεν θεωρούνται τεχνικά έργα κατά την έννοια των διατάξεων του άρθρου 34 του ΚΦΕ και η φορολόγηση γίνεται με τις γενικές διατάξεις της φορολογίας εισοδήματος (Α 1333/6.7.1988).


Τεχνικά έργα. 

Ως τεχνικά έργα νοούνται τα οικοδομικά έργα, τα λιμενικά, τα υδραυλικά, οδοποιίας, γεφυροποιίας, σιδηροδρόμων και γενικά έργα υπαίθρου και όχι η κατασκευή βιομηχανικών και βιοτεχνικών προϊόντων (Σ.τ.Ε. 1582/64, 227/1961 και Φορ. Εφ. Αθηνών 2504/74). Στην περίπτωση οικοδομικών έργων, εργολαβικές εργασίες, ειδικότερα, είναι εκείνες που αφορούν τις κατεδαφίσεις, εκσκαφές θεμελίων, κατασκευής μπετόν αρμέ, λιθοδομές, αμμοκονιάμματα, ξυλουργικές εργασίες, υδροχρωματισμούς και ελαιοχρωματισμούς, διακοσμήσεις, εγκαταστάσεις ανελκυστήρων κ.λπ. που έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία συστατικών μερών του ακινήτου.

Επίσης, ως τεχνικό έργο, με βάση διατάξεις ειδικών νόμων (ν. 1418/1984 όπως ισχύει μετά τις τροποποιήσεις και συμπληρώσεις με τις διατάξεις του ν. 2229/1994, το Ελληνικό Λογιστικό Σχέδιο - π.δ. 1123/1980), την διοικητική και δικαστηριακή νομολογία, νοείται κάθε νέα κατασκευή ή επέκταση ή ανακαίνιση ή επισκευή ή συντήρηση και η οικονομικά ή τεχνικά αυτοτελής λειτουργία, καθώς *και κάθε σχετική ερευνητική εργασία*, που απαιτεί τεχνική γνώση και επέμβαση και που συνδέεται με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο με το έδαφος, το υπέδαφος ή τον υποθαλάσσιο χώρο, όπως και τα πλωτά τμήματα των τεχνικών έργων. Τεχνικό έργο είναι μόνιμες κατά κανόνα, τεχνικές κατασκευές με τις οποίες τροποποιείται το φυσικό περιβάλλον, με σκοπό την εξυπηρέτηση των δραστηριοτήτων της οικονομικής μονάδος (δρόμοι, πλατείες, λιμάνια, φράγματα, λίμνες, διώρυγες, περιφράξεις, σήραγγες, γέφυρες, αεροδρόμια, στάδια κ.λ.π.).


Κατά συνέπεια  οι βεβαιώσεις των μηχανικών για τα αυθαίρετα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ
ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΛΗΤΕΟ ΦΟΡΟ 10%  !!!

----------


## sundance

ομως τα απυ κατω απο 300¤ πληρωνουν φεμ?

----------


## Xάρης

Τα 300¤ άνευ ΦΠΑ είναι το όριο κάτω από το οποίο δεν παρακρατείται φόρος 20% στις συναλλαγές μεταξύ επαγγελματιών.
Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει και στις βεβαιώσεις μηχανικού ή δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4014/11, για τις οποίες πληρώνεται κανονικά ΦΕΜ.
Εξάλλου, υπάρχει προηγούμενο με τον Ν.3843/10, οπότε η ελάχιστη αμοιβή ήταν 233¤ πλέον ΦΠΑ και τότε πληρώναμε ΦΕΜ 10%.

----------


## sundance

τελικα ποια απυ κατω των 300¤ ενος μηχανικου, δεν πληρωνουν φεμ?

πρακτικα, βεβαιωση του 4014 και ενεργειακο πιστοποιητικο, με καθαρη αμοιβη <300¤, πληρωνουν ΦΕΜ?

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι για βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4014/11 και για έκδοση ΠΕΑ για τα οποία ρωτάς, πληρώνουμε πάντα ΦΕΜ, ανεξαρτήτως ποσού.
Όπως σου ανέφερα παραπάνω, ΦΕΜ πληρώναμε και για τις ρυθμίσεις του Ν.3843/10 όπου η αμοιβή ήταν κάτω από 300¤.

Αν όμως κάνουμε π.χ. μια στατική μελέτη για συνάδελφο επαγγελματία, τότε δεν πληρώνουμε ΦΕΜ.
Μας παρακρατείται από τον πελάτη μας το 20% της καθαρής αξίας της αμοιβής μας, το οποίο καταθέτει στη εφορία.
Εκτός εάν το καθαρό ποσό της αμοιβής μας είναι κάτω από 300¤ οπότε δεν μας παρακρατείται το 20%.

----------


## sundance

συναδελφο επαγγελματια εννοεις μηχανικο ή γενικα ελευθερο επαγγελματια?

για το φεμ βεβαιωσεων, διιστανται οι αποψεις.

----------


## Kostas2002

Θα αναφερθώ στο αρχικό μνμ όπου καταλήγει πως πρέπει να κατατεθεί ΦΕΜ για βεβαιώσεις επειδή είναι τεχνικό έργο.
Όμως πουθενά δεν λέει ότι για κάθε μελέτη που αφορά τεχνικό έργο καταθέτουμε ΦΕΜ.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο παρόν άρθρο του ο Κολυδάς αναφέρεται στο πότε ένα έργο χαρακτηρίζεται τεχνικό.
Για το πότε αποδίδουμε ΦΕΜ διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το άρθρο του.

@sundance
Θα το διατυπώσω ξανά:
Αν κάνω μια στατική μελέτη για συνάδελφο ελεύθερο επαγγελματία μηχανικό, την οποία θα υπογράψει ο συνάδελφος και θα καταθέσει στην ΥΔΟΜ για την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης, το ΦΕΜ θα πληρώσει ο συνάδελφος για την αμοιβή που θα συμφωνήσει με τον πελάτη του. Από την αμοιβή που θα ζητήσω εγώ από τον πελάτη μου, που είναι ο συνάδελφος που υπογράφει τη μελέτη που εκπονώ για λογαριασμό του, θα παρακρατηθεί 20% φόρος στην καθαρή αξία της ΑΠΥ που θα του κόψω, εφόσον είναι άνω των 300¤.

Η βεβαίωση αποτελεί ερευνητικό έργο, συνεπώς τεχνικό έργο κατά την παραπάνω ΠΟΛ.
Όπως ερευνητικά/τεχνικά έργα αποτελούν και οι ρυθμίσεις με τους Ν.3843/10 και Ν.4014/11.
Επιπλέον, η βεβαίωση αυτή υποβάλλεται ηλεκτρονικά σε δημόσια αρχή. 
Συνεπώς απαιτεί καταβολή ΦΕΜ.

Είναι κρίμα για ένα μικρό ποσό φόρου που θα προπληρώσουμε και το οποίο θα συμψηφιστεί στον τελικό φόρο που θα πληρώσουμε, να κινδυνεύει να κριθεί άκυρη η μεταβίβαση του ακινήτου γιατί δεν ακολουθήθηκαν όλα τα απαραίτητα για την έκδοσή της.
Στόχος μας πρέπει να είναι η εξασφάλιση κατά 100% του πελάτη μας, αλλά και η προστασία μας έναντι πιθανών αγωγών από τον πελάτη μας.

Αξίζει να το ρισκάρουμε;

----------

sundance

----------


## Kostas2002

Ο ισχύον ν2238/94 ο οποίος στο άρθρο 52 τροποποιήθηκε από τον 3943/11 Άρθρο20§8.ε λέει:




> *Εξαιρετικά, για αμοιβές αρχιτεκτόνων και μηχανικών για την επίβλεψη της εκτέλεσης κάθε είδους τεχνικών έργων που ορίζονται στις προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις, ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος επιβάλλεται πριν από τη θεώρηση των οικείων εργασιών από την αρμόδια αρχή στο ποσό της αμοιβής επίβλεψης του δικαιούχου*, και προκειμένου για εκπόνηση μελετών ή σχεδίων και επίβλεψη έργων του Δημοσίου, νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου δικαίου και των κοινωφελών ή θρησκευτικών ιδρυμάτων, ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος κατά τα ποσοστά της παραγράφου αυτής υπολογίζεται στο ποσό της συμβατικής αμοιβής.
> Το ποσό του φόρου, που προκύπτει κατά τα οριζόμενα στην παρούσα, αποδίδεται στη δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία της περιφέρειας, όπου βρίσκεται η επαγγελματική έδρα του δικαιούχου των αμοιβών του αρχιτέκτονα ή μηχανικού με την υποβολή δήλωσης πριν από την θεώρηση των σχεδίων ή μελετών ή από την χορήγηση της σχετικής άδειας από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου. Η δήλωση αυτή περιλαμβάνει το ονοματεπώνυμο του δικαιούχου της αμοιβής, τη διεύθυνση του, τη νόμιμη ή συμβατική κατά περίπτωση αμοιβή, τον προκαταβλητέο φόρο, την αρμόδια για τη φορολογία δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία του ίδιου και εκείνου που του ανέθεσε τη σύνταξη της μελέτης ή των σχεδίων ή την επίβλεψη, πλην των περιπτώσεων που την ανάθεση έκανε το Δημόσιο. *Η υπηρεσία του Δημοσίου που είναι αρμόδια για την θεώρηση των σχεδίων ή μελετών ή για τη χορήγηση της αδείας, απαγορεύεται να προβεί στη θεώρηση ή χορήγηση της άδειας, αν δεν καταβληθεί προηγουμένως στη δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία το οφειλόμενο ποσό του προκαταβλητέου φόρου. Η καταβολή αποδεικνύεται με την προσκόμιση του οικείου τριπλότυπου της αρμόδιας δημόσιας οικονομικής υπηρεσίας.* Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών, η όποια δημοσιεύεται στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως, καθορίζεται ο τύπος και το περιεχόμενο της δήλωσης, όπως και κάθε άλλη σχετική λεπτομέρεια για την εφαρμογή της παραγράφου αυτής


Ο φορολογικός νόμος λέει πως ΑΠΥ κόβουμε όχι μετά την παράδοση της εργασίας μας.
Στις ΟΑ παραδίδουμε τα σχέδια στον πελάτη, κόβουμε ΑΠΥ, αποδίδουμε ΦΕΜ κλπ κρατήσεις, πάμε τα παραστατικά στην πολεοδομία και αυτή θεωρεί τις μελέτες μας.
Στις βεβαιώσεις, παραδίδουμε την βεβαίωση στον πελάτη, κόβουμε ΑΠΥ αλλά η "θεώρηση" τη εργασίας μας προηγείται της ΑΠΥ ακόμα και ημέρες ολόκληρες. Πως θα αποδώσουμε ΦΕΜ πριν την έκδοση της ΑΠΥ;
Το ίδιο βέβαια ισχύει και στον ν4014 όπως και στις επιθεωρήσεις....
Οπότε πάντα κινδυνεύουμε να θεωρηθεί άκυρη η μεταβίβαση από την στιγμή που ο ΦΕΜ έχει αποδοθεί μετά την θεώρηση (ας δεχθούμε πως η ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση έχει θέση θεώρησης)
Μπαίνουμε στο τριπάκι "η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα?"
Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη νόμου που να λέει πως η ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση και ο μοναδικός αριθμός είναι θεώρηση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας όσον αφορά της βεβαιώσεις ή το λογότυπο του ΥΠΕΚΑ μαζί με τον Έλεγχο ηλεκτρονικού κωδικού είναι θεώρηση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας όσον αφορά τον ν4014 ή ο ΑΠ και ο ΑΑ είναι θεώρηση δημόσιας υπηρεσίας όσον αφορά το ΠΕΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Καταλαβαίνω τι λες και δεν έχεις άδικο στο σκεπτικό αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να υπερβάλουμε στο εξής:
Έστω ότι καταθέτουμε με κάποιες μέρες καθυστέρηση το ΦΕΜ. Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο διοικητικό πρόστιμο, που δεν το έχω δει να εφαρμόζεται ποτέ, αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνει άκυρη η μεταβίβαση από μια καθυστέρηση λίγων εβδομάδων στην πληρωμή του.
Άλλο αυτό κι άλλο να μην κατατεθεί ποτέ ΦΕΜ, να μην πληρωθούν ποτέ οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

----------

